# Looking for a water bottle with a protective cap



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi

I'm moving away from wearing a hydration pack for shorter rides, looking to instead mount everything to my bike. I have a Pivot Mach 6 size XS, and the only water bottle cage mounts are on the underside of the downtube. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a good waterbottle that has a cap on the drinking valve to protect it from dirt. Since my bottle will be mounted on the downtube, dirt and gunk will definitely be touching it and I'd prefer not to drink dirt and gunk. Performance has a couple bottles with a flip top type cover, but I wanted to see if anyone else had recommendations. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

The flip caps work well. I have one with a removable water filter in it, and it's held up for several years.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Seems to me under side of down tube means stopping. So the baggie seems like a viable and cost effective option. 
And I've never been a fan of hydration packs myself. I'm too lazy to clean them.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I've never used a hydration pack. Love water bottles.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus (Jan 13, 2011)

thecanoe said:


> I've never used a hydration pack. Love water bottles.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is what I was looking for thanks! All the flip cap ones I could find didn't have the right shape. This should work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I use a bottle like this https://www.amazon.com/Contigo-Auto...32150&sr=1-32&keywords=water+bottle+insulated


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

Camelbak Podium bottle with a Mud Cap.


----------

